# Show photos not in albums?



## carlosfandango (Jul 18, 2019)

I don't like to have photos just hanging around unfiled. 

Is there a way in Lr Cloud to show only photos not in an album, so I can move them to one?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 18, 2019)

Yes, desktop only, type album: and then select Not in Any Album from the bottom of the resulting pop-up.


----------



## carlosfandango (Jul 18, 2019)

Many thanks. Loving this forum.


----------



## mikebore (Jul 24, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Yes, desktop only, type album: and then select Not in Any Album from the bottom of the resulting pop-up.



Where should I type "album" ? In the search box?
If I do that I don't see any "not in any album" in the drop down.
Might that be because I am pretty sure mine are all in albums, or am I doing something wrong?
Thanks


----------



## carlosfandango (Jul 24, 2019)

mikebore said:


> Where should I type "album" ? In the search box?
> If I do that I don't see any "not in any album" in the drop down.
> Might that be because I am pretty sure mine are all in albums, or am I doing something wrong?
> Thanks


You have to type album: (i.e. include the colon) and then scroll down down down to the bottom of the list


----------



## John Little (Jul 25, 2019)

I'm obviously missing something basic. Where do you type "album:"? Above posts refer to a "search box", but a search of Victoria's book doesn't yield this phrase in the context given above.


----------



## carlosfandango (Jul 25, 2019)

John Little said:


> I'm obviously missing something basic. Where do you type "album:"? Above posts refer to a "search box", but a search of Victoria's book doesn't yield this phrase in the context given above.


Yes, in the search box BUT it must be in the desktop version of Lr Cloud


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 25, 2019)

John Little said:


> a search of Victoria's book doesn't yield this phrase in the context given above.


Wrong book John. This thread is talking about the cloudy version of Lightroom, which is covered in the Edit Like a Pro book (page 71/102 in the May 2019 release), not your Classic Missing FAQ.


----------



## John Little (Jul 25, 2019)

OK, thanks, that clarifies why I couldn't find the search box. It sounds like the cloud version is diverging from Classic more and more as time goes on.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 25, 2019)

John Little said:


> It sounds like the cloud version is diverging from Classic more and more as time goes on.


Yep, that's intentional. Classic is focusing on its strengths as a  desktop focused app and Cloudy is focusing on making photos available everywhere. There will always be strong editing similarities as they're all based on the Camera Raw engine, but the target audiences are becoming more clearly defined.


----------



## mikebore (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks Carlos and Victoria. Didn't spot the ":"....works perfectly.


----------

